# Cinch auf 3,5 Klinke - Notebook an Anlage anschließen



## Oetzi83 (8. September 2011)

*Cinch auf 3,5 Klinke - Notebook an Anlage anschließen*

Hi Leute!

Da meine Freundin gern Musik hört, hatte sie den Einfall so kleinere Boxen von Bose (ca.100€) zu kaufen um diese an den Lapi anzuschließen.
Da bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, warum nicht die vorhanden Anlage über Aux an den Audio-Ausgang vom Laptop zu verbinden.

Nun frage ich euch, ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht hat und ob es klanglich Einbußen gibt?
Habt ihr evtl. Vorschläge welche Marken was taugen?

Es wäre wichtig dass sie bei Amazon zu haben sind da ich sie bis Samstag brauch, weil ich das Kabel 2x bestellen würde, und das andere für meine Schwiegervater in spe kaufen würde. 

Der hatte Geburtstag und macht auch viel mit Musik am Laptop und kanns nur am Laptop probehören. Das ist doch Mist. ^^

Hier mal ein Kabel was gut sein könnte. 
Kommt das auch Sa an, wenn es von nem anderen Verkäufer stammt aber der Versand über Amazon geht?

5 Meter, 3,5 mm Stereo-Klinke auf 2x Chinch: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder 

http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Audio-Ver...6D/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1315475566&sr=8-12


Gruß Andi


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (8. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auch mein Netbook an meinem Verstärker ( Yamaha AX-870 ) und den Teufelboxen T400 angeschlossen.
Ich kann nicht viel über Verluste oder qualitative Nachteile sagen ( liegt wohl auch am recht bescheidenen Gehör  ),
aber es funktioniert recht gut um nicht zu sagen sehr gut.
Mit den Kabeln solltet Du keine Probleme haben, allerdings könnte die Länge etwas kritisch werden ( evtl.  ).
 Ich benutze z.Zt. etwa 1,5 m


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

Warum sollte es klangliche Einbußen geben? ^^ Du solltest halt nur vlt nicht ein SPOTTbilliges Kabel kaufen, da sie oft innen extrem dünn sind, so dass bei 5m da schon Rauschen oder Störungen dazukommen können. Aber die beiden sind mehr als gut gnug, Eines für 8-10€ würd auch langen.

Es ist allerdings halt so: die Soundkarten und deren Ausgänge an einem Notebook sind oft nicht so dolle. Wenn es also auch mit nem guten Kabel rauscht oder so, dann liegt das am Notebook und nicht am Kabel. Eine gute Anlage deckt dann die klanglichen Mängel der Notebook-Soundkarte natürlich auch viel deutlicher auf als ein kleines Boxenset.


Wegen des Versands wird es aber extrem eng - meiner Erfahrung nach versendet Amazon seit ca 1 Jahr, auch wenn die es selber auf lager haben, eine Bestellung oft erst einen nach Bestellabgabe, vermutlich um amazon prime attraktvier zu machen.


----------



## Oetzi83 (8. September 2011)

Und was ist mit der Abschirmung? Also bei dem 1. Kabel steht direkt in der Beschreibung, dass es 2 fach abgeschirmt ist.
Ist das nicht besser?
Aber dafür fehlt dort dieser Knickschutz am Ende des Steckers. o_O


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

Ja gut, 2fach ist evlt. besser als 1fach geschirmt, wobei es an sich nur abgeschirmt oder nicht abgeschirmt gibt. Aber solang nicht wirklich derbe Störfaktoren in der Umgebung sind, sollte das egal. Wenn Du Sorge hast, nimmm halt das 2fach-Kabel. Den Knickschutz halte ich für nicht wichtig, mir sind in 20 Jahren, die ich mit hifi&co zu hab, vlt. 2 kabel japuttgegangen, und dann immer irgendwo mittendrin und nicht am Ende. Wenn man nicht grad am Ende des Kabels einen ganz extremen Abknick macht, wird da nix passieren. Was anderes wären Kopfhörer für MP3Player usw., die man ja sehr oft und dann auch direkt unmittelbar am Stecker durch ein/abstecken und ungewöhniche Kabelführung dank Tragen des Player ist einer engen Tasche belastet.


----------

